# Dialysis Catheter insertion



## TrishFLmom (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my "op report". 
Procedure: Elective Dialysis Catheter Insertion.

The patient was appropriately positioned. Observing universal precautions, the skin was sterilely prepped and draped.  Appropriate anesthesia was achieved.  A 14 French Mahurkar Double Lumen antimicrobial-coated catheter was inserted in the left Femoral vein without difficulty. 

I believe this would constitute a central venous catheter but I'm not sure. Please help :/


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Jan 18, 2011)

We use 36140 for the Femoral Vein. I hope this helps. 
Have a good day.
Teresa Cooper. CGSC


----------

